# Time between roast and brew?



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

How long do you think is needed between roasting and actually consuming to get the best from the bean?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Seems to depend a bit on bean and roast level, in my experience. I reckon 4 days +


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I think the sooner the better for brewed but 4-7 days for espresso, best to experiment though really, it varies so much


----------



## CoffeeMagic (Aug 7, 2011)

Seat-of-the-pants I think. If you have a favourite roast then it is worth running a small experiment to see when you feel it is at its best. For me, it gets 48hrs grace before it becomes fair game


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm getting 2kg of Finca San Jose next week so I will roast 100g everyday for 5 days and on day 7 of the oldest roast I will try them all and feed back on here


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looking forwards to the feedback from that one!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been using Finca San Jose over the Christmas period. The taste profile really changes as it ages especially with espresso. During the first several days out of roast there is incredible mouth feel and big complexity of flavours. It is perhaps a little claggy on the palate and difficult to achieve the sweetness that comes as it ages. It is very difficult to dial in and unpredictable. Between 5 and 7 days it becomes sweeter and more predictable and increasingly forgiving of different grinds. Between 7 and 10 days it becomes sweeter still and even more predictable. However at this stage it starts to loose character and the sugar and caramel flavours become slightly over whelming requiring larger doses.


----------



## lucky13 (Dec 30, 2011)

From my experience of home roasting, I found 2 day's a good point. This was however for French press, I don't have experience with espresso for this one.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

jimbow said:


> I have been using Finca San Jose over the Christmas period. The taste profile really changes as it ages especially with espresso. During the first several days out of roast there is incredible mouth feel and big complexity of flavours. It is perhaps a little claggy on the palate and difficult to achieve the sweetness that comes as it ages. It is very difficult to dial in and unpredictable. Between 5 and 7 days it becomes sweeter and more predictable and increasingly forgiving of different grinds. Between 7 and 10 days it becomes sweeter still and even more predictable. However at this stage it starts to loose character and the sugar and caramel flavours become slightly over whelming requiring larger doses.


Excellent profiling there jimbow. Wish I had the skills to notice those sort of things. Usually changes in flavour I associate with my bad extractions rather than changes in beans.


----------



## Filthy_rich85 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok my little experiment is nearly over and I have to say Jimbow was very accurate with his profiling. Between 5 and 7 days seems to be the sweet spot. The bean becomes a lot easier to control and has the sweetness that I was looking for, getting past day 7 I noticed the subtle notes started become a little harder to find and a slightly finer grind was needed to accomplish the same volume/flavours (a 1/2 turn on my MC2). Before day 5 it was hr to get the grind perfect everytime and it just tasted a bit "wild"


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends on the beans.


----------



## ChrisP (Jun 19, 2011)

I usually poor it straight into the grinder as I usually leave it until i've run out before I grind it I definately see a vast improvement in taste if it's left a couple of days at least though.


----------

